# no more fatassness



## CG (Dec 7, 2009)

So after a forced summer away from the gym, I struggled with time, motivation and only having bodyweight and p-funk's book to help me through, I am currently at an all time high weight wise, and have a diet that is absolute shit, (nice side note, I'm as strong as ever) so, I have decided, finally, get the diet on track, post workouts, and find some damned ephedrine! Lol those 3 worked miracles las?? time, maybe lightening can strike twice??

Sory if no one can make sense of the stuff below, notes posted straight from the blackberry.. Here we go

12/7
Squats 250 x8 280 290 300x6
Shrugs 290 300 300x6
OH Press 45x6x3
Chin style pull down 245 255 265 x6
Treadmiull 10 min .58 mi 3 inc 94 cal


12/2
Deads Warm up 240x8 280 290 300x6
Db Bench Flat 45x6x3
Stiff DL 200 250 260 270 x6
Curl 30x6 35x6x3
Treadmill 10 min 3 incline 3.5 mph .59 mi 98 cal


12/1
Planks
Treadml 20 min 1.16 mi 322 cal 7 min 1.57 384

11/30
Squats 230 x6 280 290 300x6
Shrugs 280 290 300 300x6
Chin style pull down 245 255 265 x6
OH Press 45x6x3
Treadmiull 10 min .58 mi 3 inc 94 cal


11/25
Deads Warm up 240x8 280 290 300x6
Db Bench Flat 45x6x3
Stiff DL 200 250 260 270 x6
Curl 30x6 35x6x3
Treadmill 10 min 3 incline 3.5 mph .59 mi 96

11/24
Planks
Treadml 20 min 1.16 mi 322 cal 5 min 1.44 364 cal

11/23
Squats 200 x8 270 280 290x6
Shrugs 280 290x6 300x8
Chin style pull down 245 255 265 x6
OH Press 45x6x3
Treadmiull 10 min .59 mi 3 inc 96 cal

11/18
DB Bench 30x8, 45x6x30
Deads Warm up 200 280 290 300x6
Sprinters 10x3
Curl 30x6 35x6x3
Stiff DL 200 240 250Q 260 x6
Treadmill 10 min 3 incline 3.5 mph .57 mi 93

11/17
Side planks 
Treadmill 20 min 1.19 mi 320 cal
1*0 min 3 mph 3 inc .55 mi 88 cal
11/16
Squats 200 x8 270 280 290x6
Shrugs 280 290x6 300x8
Chin style pull down 245 255 265 x6
Planks 20 up 60 6x3
OH Press 45x6x3
Treadmiull 10 min .59 mi 3 inc 96 cal


11/11
Deads Warm up 200x8 270 280 290x6
DB Bench 30, 45x6x30 
Sprinters 10x3
Stiff DL 200 240 250 260 x6
Curl 25x5 35x6x3
Treadmill 10 min 3 incline 3.5 mph .57 mi 84 qcal

11/10
Sprinterrs 10x3
20 min 1.17 mi 300 cal
5 min cooldownb 3.5 3inc .27 mi 39 cal

11/9
Squats 170x8 270 280x6 290x8
Shrugs 280 290 300x6
Chin style pull down 235 245 255 x6
Planks 20 up 60 6x3
OH Press 45x6x3
Treadmiull 10 min .59 mi 3 inc 96 cal


11/6
Deads Warm up 200x8 270 280 290x6
DB Bench 30, 45x6x30 
Sprinters 10x3
Stiff DL 200 240 250 260 x6
Curl 25x5 35x6x3
Treadmill 10 min 3 incline 3.5 mph .57 mi 84 cal

10/28
Deads warm up 200x8 270 280 290 x6
DB Bench 30, 45x6x3
Sprinters 10x3
Stiff DL 200 240 250 260 x6
Curl 25x5 35x6x3
Treadmill 10 min 3 incline 3.5 mph .57 mi 93 cal

10/26
Squats 170x8 260 270 280x6
Shrugs 280 290 200x6
Chin style pull down 235 245 255 x6
Planks 20 up 60 6x3
OH Press 45x6x3
Treadmiull 10 min .57 mi 3 inc 94 cal

10/21
Deads warm up 200x8 270 280 290 x6
Bench 30, 45x6x3
Sprinters 10x3
Stiff DL 200 240 250 260 x6
Curl 25x5 35x6x3

10/20
Squats 170x8 260 270 280x3
Shrugs 280 290 200x3
Chin style pull down 235 245 255 x6
Planks 20 up 60 down x3
OH DB Press 40x6x3

10/21


10/7
Decline crunches 10x3 
Planks 3x20 second
Treadmill hill repeats @3.5 mph 15 min .87 mi 215 cal 

10/6
Squats 250 260 270 x6
SL Ham Curl 55 65 75 x6
Quad Ext 80 90 100 x6 
Deadlifts 260 270 280 x6

10/5
Lat pulldown 215 225 235 x6
DB OH press 40x6x3
DB Curl 35x6x3
DB Flat Bench 40x6x3
Shrugs 260 280 290x6



9/30
Lat chin style pulldown 205 215 225 x6
Db curls 30x6x3
High Pull 90 100 110 x6
Lat pulldown 205 215 225 x6
Shrugs 260 270 280 x6
Liss cardio 10 min 3% 3i- 3.5 .53 mi 85 cal

9/29
Lever squats 240 250 260 x6
Quad extensions 75 80 85 x6
Seated calf raise 300 310 320 x6
Seated leg press 300
LISS 10 min .5 mi 3 % 80 cal


----------



## katt (Dec 7, 2009)

ha ha ... love the name of the journal


----------



## CG (Dec 8, 2009)

katt said:


> ha ha ... love the name of the journal



lol thanks, its my new motto.. im even thinking of having t-shirts made up, so you know when someone is SERIOUS about cutting lmao


----------



## CG (Dec 9, 2009)

Fuck this snow, I'm totally getting sick and its not even really winter.. Yesterdays workout; some abs and hill repeats 

12/8
Russian twists 10x3
treadmill 26 min 3.5 mph 9-13 % 1.51 mi 406 cal
Sprinters situps 10x3


----------



## CG (Dec 9, 2009)

oh and as always comments/ciriticizm is always accepted and appreciated


----------



## CG (Dec 9, 2009)

smooth move of the day: forgetting underwear and socks, ontop of feeling like absolute shit = no gym today. sockless or feeling like crap i can do, freeballing? NO WAY


----------



## CG (Dec 14, 2009)

off work since thursday, till this wed. no gym for me.. fuuuuuuuuuck.. treadmill tomorrow if court goes well..


----------



## CG (Dec 14, 2009)

oh and the endless search for ephedrine is on as well


----------



## CG (Dec 16, 2009)

7 days off is too long. Strength was good though, too bad I passed out cold when I got home from work lol.. I'm getting close to maxing out on the weights available at my fitness center at work, so I'll most likely need to hit up retro before they open to get that 19.95 a month for lifeee

12/16
Squats 250 x8 280 290 300x6
Shrugs 300x6x3
OH Press 45x6x3
Chin style pull down 245 255 265 x6
Treadmiull 10 min .6 mi 3 inc 99 cal


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2009)

12/17
Planks 20 up 60 diwn x3
Russian twists 10 per sidex3
Treadmill 30 min hill repeats (5 min cool down) 1.74 mi 436 cal hill repeats 3.5 mph 9-13% incline


----------



## CG (Dec 20, 2009)

12/18
Deads Warm up 240x8 280 290 300x6
Db Bench Flat 45x6x3
Stiff DL 200 250 260 270 x6
Curl  35x6x2 40x6
Treadmill 5 min 3 incline 3.5 mph .28 mi 48 cal


----------



## CG (Dec 21, 2009)

Sooo its been settled. I'm going to stop fighting the inevitable, and I will be going with maintenance/clean bulking for the winter. 

Today's workout
12/21
Squats 250 x8 280 290 300x6
Shrugs 300x6x3
OH Press 45x6x3
Chin style pull down 245 255 265 x6

Felt strong as hell today.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 19, 2010)

Whats the progress, dude?


----------



## CG (Apr 19, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Whats the progress, dude?



christmas came, january came, kept doin well, then, again, i lost my job lol. i love obama! 

since january its been all about, uh, trying to find a job and afford food that wont make me a complete fatass lol, and i am failing miserably. 

retro fitness JUST opened up 3 blocks from me, so i think that 19.99 a month is PERFECT for my unemployment budget


----------



## CG (Jun 25, 2010)

sooo i did it.. finally asacked up and laid out the 20\month tp join retro and get my ass on track. Thgings I've realize: using a universal lever fuck ass type amchine doesn't do shit compared to real world lifting, I've got a long way to go, finally, this site has taught me so much that I need to avoidthe gym at certain times to avoid seeing copious amoubnts of douchebags lifting like, well, douchebags. I've been on track for a whoile, and courtesy of reading some of gaz's articles, I've found that inner desire to do better, AKA - BALLS. Lost a whole tone of previous workouts but here's the most recent shit.

6\25
Db curl 40x7 45x5 50x5 55x5
Db shrugs 90 100 110x6
Db rows 60 65 70 x6
Ez bar curl 40 50 60 x8
Reverse fly 55 65 75 x6
Pullup asst -90x6 x5 x4
Crunches 10 20 30 x10


623
Flat db bench 45 50 55 60 x5
Decline bench 45 50 55 x6
Incline bench 45 50 55 x6
Db oh press 45 50 45 x6


6\21
Sqat 135 wu 185 205 225 x6
Quad ext 180 200 220x6
Calf raise bw+50x8x3
Incline linear leg press 270 360 450x6

6\20
Db curls 40 45 50x6
Bent bb rows 90 100 110x6
Seated rows 120 130 140x6
Assisted chins -90x6x3
Db srugs 90 100 110 x6
Hammer curls 35 40 45x6


----------



## CG (Jun 25, 2010)

sooo i did it.. finally asacked up and laid out the 20\month tp join retro and get my ass on track. Thgings I've realize: using a universal lever fuck ass type amchine doesn't do shit compared to real world lifting, I've got a long way to go, finally, this site has taught me so much that I need to avoidthe gym at certain times to avoid seeing copious amoubnts of douchebags lifting like, well, douchebags. I've been on track for a whoile, and courtesy of reading some of gaz's articles, I've found that inner desire to do better, AKA - BALLS. Lost a whole tone of previous workouts but here's the most recent shit.

6\25
Db curl 40x7 45x5 50x5 55x5
Db shrugs 90 100 110x6
Db rows 60 65 70 x6
Ez bar curl 40 50 60 x8
Reverse fly 55 65 75 x6
Pullup asst -90x6 x5 x4
Crunches 10 20 30 x10


623
Flat db bench 45 50 55 60 x5
Decline bench 45 50 55 x6
Incline bench 45 50 55 x6
Db oh press 45 50 45 x6


6\21
Sqat 135 wu 185 205 225 x6
Quad ext 180 200 220x6
Calf raise bw+50x8x3
Incline linear leg press 270 360 450x6

6\20
Db curls 40 45 50x6
Bent bb rows 90 100 110x6
Seated rows 120 130 140x6
Assisted chins -90x6x3
Db srugs 90 100 110 x6
Hammer curls 35 40 45x6


----------

